# 9mo old showing aggressive behaviour towards joggers, bikers,skateboarders



## glireland (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a 9 mo old male who in the last month started going crazy( ferocious barking,lunging and even attempting on two separate occasions to bite, )any passerby that is jogging,skateboarding,or biking, He has been socialized to other dogs and people since he was about 8 wks. He gets al most daily walks and is fine when we pass other dogs as long as he gets a chance to say hello and Idont try to keep him away. We have been using a corrective collar so far which doesnt seem to affect him anymore. He has not been to any training classes, but has pretty good recall, and has sit, down,and heel pretty much mastered. Any suggestions or do we really need to start formal training?


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

what if the other person doesn't want their dog to meet yours?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

glireland said:


> I have a 9 mo old male who in the last month started going crazy( ferocious barking,lunging and even attempting on two separate occasions to bite, )any passerby that is jogging,skateboarding,or biking, He has been socialized to other dogs and people since he was about 8 wks. He gets al most daily walks and is fine when we pass other dogs as long as he gets a chance to say hello and Idont try to keep him away. We have been using a corrective collar so far which doesnt seem to affect him anymore. He has not been to any training classes, but has pretty good recall, and has sit, down,and heel pretty much mastered. Any suggestions or do we really need to start formal training?


Start training ASAP. Meanwhile manage him. Keep him out of situations where he can get in trouble. Sounds like he wants to make the decisions, it isn't his choice. I would avoid the close encounters until working with a trainer and with their help decide the best approach to work through this issue.

Be sure the trainer you choose has lots of experience with GSD and large working breeds. Be sure you are comfortable with them as well.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

glireland said:


> I have a 9 mo old male who in the last month started going crazy( ferocious barking,lunging and even attempting on two separate occasions to bite, )any passerby that is jogging,skateboarding,or biking, He has been socialized to other dogs and people since he was about 8 wks. He gets al most daily walks and is fine when we pass other dogs as long as he gets a chance to say hello and Idont try to keep him away. We have been using a corrective collar so far which doesnt seem to affect him anymore. He has not been to any training classes, but has pretty good recall, and has sit, down,and heel pretty much mastered. Any suggestions or do we really need to start formal training?


Did he used to be able to be neutral with the passers-by? Is it a new reaction or a new stimuli?

And as the poster above said, what if the one you meet doesn't appreciate your dog saying "hi?"


----------



## Pandora (Feb 29, 2012)

9 months! He's getting up there. I'm not sure, but it sounds as if he has been calling the shots. I assume he remains intact as well. When used correctly high on the neck, a prong collar can be effective and safer than a choke chain. This behavior needs to be corrected and stopped before your dog gets you in trouble. Neutering may help along with continued training. 
Having really good treats and a somewhat hungry pup will keep his attention focused on you rather than the distractions. I make meatballs from bison, carrots, and oats; they are irresistible! He should be looking to you for direction, not formatting the agenda himself.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine is 7 months and almost done with her third obedience class and she is not reactive to people, moving objects, rabbits, geese, or dogs. Besides the actual schooling we do some kind of training with her on a daily basis. She is on a flat collar and I have never had to use a prong or harness. My son has been walking her past construction sites and he now has her trained to sit when a car is passing I highly recommend school, it does wonders for their confidence and socialization.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Even though he knows the basics, getting him into a training class is not a bad idea. You will be able to work with him in a highly distracting environment and proof his focus on you. Some trainers will take students out on walks and work with you to deal properly with this type of reactiveness. 

Myself, I would let my dog call the shots, "letting" him meet other dogs so he is fine. If I want him to ignore other dogs on walks, that is the goal we work towards. If by corrective collar you mean a prong, there is a right and wrong way to use it, and if his reaction is due to fear-aggression, the prong might be ramping him up instead of calming him down. 

I would find a trainer to work with.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Sounds like my friends shelti. He is five now. She walks him on a retractable leash and didnt lock it. He went after a jogger and muzzle punched her. She still walks him on t leash. Sigh. She also let's him meet every single dog he sees. This dog is calling all the shots. Believe me you want to stop 
this. Others mentioned obedience school. Can't stress that one enough for basic manners and impulse control. 

Moving objects require work. Get lots if treats, find a nice park bench somewhere a safe distance from the action and get your dog to focus on you. Gradually get closer. I st
ill put her in a down when I see joggers approach as a gesture to the jogger. Most thank me. 

Skateboarders are harder as they are faster and noisy. Feed, get focus and gradually get closer and closer. This takes time. 

Our new motion trigger is remote controlled cars. The boys next door got one last summer. The noise and speed gets her attention. 

My friend's dog still is reactive to movement as she has not worked on a single suggestion I have made. 

Training classes and a lot of work will get you through this.


----------



## Mr Shepherd (Mar 29, 2012)

I think there has been some great advice here. Formal training will improve his social skills and make you feel more comfortable about being out with him.


----------



## glireland (Mar 29, 2012)

if the other person doesn't want their dog to interact and I restrain him he barks and lunges toward them


----------



## glireland (Mar 29, 2012)

chelle said:


> Did he used to be able to be neutral with the passers-by? Is it a new reaction or a new stimuli?
> 
> And as the poster above said, what if the one you meet doesn't appreciate your dog saying "hi?"


This behaviour is new, he was neutered in January, and this started shortly after.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

glireland said:


> if the other person doesn't want their dog to interact and I restrain him he barks and lunges toward them


Obedience class will help and a trainer will guide you in the right direction to get better behavior when out of class and out and about. Even if he knows his commands the socialization is important too.


----------



## glireland (Mar 29, 2012)

Mr Shepherd said:


> I think there has been some great advice here. Formal training will improve his social skills and make you feel more comfortable about being out with him.


Thanks everyone it all sounds like good advice. I have started putting him in a down position when I see a jogger/biker etc coming toward me until they pass. He will let them go by without a peep if I do that, then he gets rewarded with a treat. Unfortunately that doesn't help when they come from behind us and we don't see them! He is definitely still trying to assert himself. IS this "fixation" that he gets on whatever gets his attention typical to the GSD? I cannot refocus him no matter what I do when he is in this mode, not until the object is out of his sight.


----------

